#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Which is the best database administration tools?

## Bhavya

Database management tools offer a GUI / Web interface to systematize database tasks like observing tables, find and replace, and any extra task that we may desire to run on a database. There are lots of administration tools to choose from, each of them has their own pros and cons.


Can you guys suggest me some best Database administration tools?

----------


## NimeshHeshan

Here is most useful tools according to Forbes.

*1. MySQL*


One of the most useful database management tools is MySQL. MySQL is used by top companies like Google, LinkedIn, YouTube, PayPal and Twitter, just to name a few. This open-source relational database is easy to use and it's already included in a number of popular web applications like WordPress. If you have to learn just one database, MySQL is a good choice because of its popularity and ease of use alone.

*2. SQL Server Management Studio*


If we are talking about database management tools, the best choice is SQL Server Management Studio. It combines a powerful set of user-friendly graphical tools and variety of script editors to provide access and management for SQL Server. It includes an all-in-one solution to profile and tune database performance. SSMS can be used by developers and database administrators of all skill levels.

*3. Oracle RDBMS*


The Oracle database is the most widely used object-relational database management software. The latest version of the tool incorporates cloud computing and it supports multiple Windows, Linux and UNIX versions. It is secure, supports large databases, occupies less space and reduces CPU time to process data.

*4. Salesforce*


I've built a business implementing database solutions on the Salesforce platform because I believe it is the most useful database management tool on the market. As a career software developer and technology professional, I value that the basic build of a database structure is inherently completed for you within Salesforce and solutions can be built based on business and workflow requirements.

*5. DevOps*


The most useful database management framework is DevOps. The database is known today for heavyweight processes that hinder performance, such as manual reviews and ticketing. Applying DevOps principles to the database involves using tools that automate these processes in order to increase software delivery speed and stability. This improves productivity and reduces employee burnout.

*6. Visual Studio Code*


While I truly love SQL Server Management Studio, which can manage the heck out of MS SQL while allowing for Linked Server connections to many other databases, I am tempted to give this to the new kid: Visual Studio Code. VS Code has it all—connections to most database types, really good Intellisense, incredibly easy formatting, cross-OS support, customizable layouts, dark mode and built-in Git!

*7. ESM Tools*


I believe we have to think beyond simple databases. ESM tools offer the best way to manage data as they typically take into account not just the database itself, but the workflow, the reporting and the process automation around that data. There are many low-code or no-code frameworks out there that even allow nondevelopers to effectively manage and actually use their data effectively.

*8. PhpMyAdmin*


A good tool is one that allows non-tech operators to do their job well without constantly pinging database admins (DBAs). Tools can vary depending on the size of the company and phpMyAdmin can work well for small organizations. For large ones, enterprise solutions could be better. Tools are not a replacement for DBAs. Find and automate the tasks that waste DBA time.

----------

